# Chapala



## C. D. Carlson (Apr 24, 2014)

Anybody out there in the Lake Chapala area?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Thousands


----------



## C. D. Carlson (Apr 24, 2014)

O.k.! If there are thousands of you, l'll narrow it down. Are there any American expats in the Chapala area that are military retirees? I am a retired USCG Chief Warrant Officer and would like to chat with some other military retirees about living out of the U. S. And forfeiting TRICARE and other benefits.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are lots of retired US military in Chapala and an American Legion if you check the Chapala forum you will ge answers, I do not know about this forum.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, G.D., jreboll s right that there are lots of U.S. citizens living in retirement in the Chapala área and many are retired career military people who, no doubt, retired on military pensions. I may be wrong but don´t believe that a large number of them participate in this fórum focusing on Mexico in general. I think that because the number of Chapala people posting here seems limited and I read the threads here as well as threads on fórums devoted primarily to the Chapala área. I suggest, if you have received no,or few, responses to your inquiry here, that you post your inquiry on the fórum Chapala.Com. There are other fórums local to Chapala but with more limited membership so I believe Chapala.Com to be your best bet.

Even though I am an ex-Marine from so far back that I believe Jack Webb himself was my drill instructor at Parris Island back in 1960 and was an officer candidate at Quantico also in the 60s, I could never claim to be a career military guy but will say that all of us U.S. citizens who retired down here as I did in 2001, buying a home in the Ajijic delegation of Chapala, gave up some benefits we would have been entitled to had we remained resident in the U.S. In my case now that I am in my 70s, Medicare. These are, as is true in all of life here on the planet, tradeoffs. As a civilian, I am not prepared to advise you on the matter of whether the military benefit you will forfeit if you move to Mexico is or is not advisable but try that Chapala fórum for your inquiyí and perhaps some career ex-military guys will be of assistance to you.

I can say that we were residents of Northern California in 2000 when we decided to retire and, because California was out of the question as we wanted to avoid that state´s income tax burden we would have incurred as residents there, we had narrowed down our potential places of future residence as the southern United States fom Arizona and New Mexico to the coasts of Alabama and Northwest Florida and, while all of those places were attractive as places to live, each also had drawbacks. Then, moving to Mexico dawned on us as an alternative. We narrowed our choices down to Guadalajara, Lake Chapala, Oaxaca City, Cuernavaca or Merida and, finally.chose Lake Chapala for its climate and the fact that we had these huge mastiffs needing running room that Chapala´s beaches offerred in abundance. Your needs many differ but I will tell you that retiring to Mexico was, in our case with 13 plus years under our belts down here, was the best decisión we ever made.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Try my friend, Pat, at [snip]. He has lived in Chapala for 25 years, and retired with 20 years service. He uses Military Benefits for operations, hospitals, etc. Has a Mexican wife, and built his home there in Chapala, a real nice and knowledgeable guy. Tell him the Pin*** ****** from Leon said to write him.


----------

